# hey fishfirst or TOS..got a question



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am now one of the lowly idiots that works for petco....they actually have saltwater tanks...loli have been working hard trying to clean up the tanks as they had been pretty neglected in the past....i like algae but they don't and i realize that many people have no idea about the benefits of it...especially in marine tanks..
but anyhow........in some of the tank there is something growing on the glass...they are quite small..about 1/8-1/4" long....kinda white looking..almost like a baby anemone or something...they wipe off pretty easy , but a few minutes later they are right back on the glass....almost like they can swim...lol

any idea what they could be ??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Really? Back in just a few minutes?
Hmm.. odd. Are you sure you're really wiping them off and not just making them shrink?

Baby tubeworms kinda fit this description to a tee. Bryozoans, too. Were there any jellyfish in this system? Tiny medusae might also fit.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no jellyfish...feather dusters we have...don't know about tubeworms...
medusae sounds scary...no idea what bryozoans are..
oh yeah...we also get live rock in..could they have come from that ?
i have only been there a week so i have no idea what was in the tanks before....


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Spirorbid worms maybe? Although when I wipe my tanks, the little guys do not move.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

was in a friends last night... he has marine and has long white worm looking things poking out of the sand, very thin and hardly noticable unless you really look, he is not sure what they are either, dunno if its ysomething from the live rock


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

charlie...i didn't notice if these were spiral or not..i will check when i go in tomorrow..but from what you described it could be them..when i wipe them down , they come back shortly after..


----------

